# trailblazer 275/wolfpac 270 running at max amp



## robertnz (Apr 6, 2014)

Regardless of arc force amp setting remote switch setting etc. Generators working justno control of amps. Electronic panel perhaps?


----------



## Ray C (Apr 6, 2014)

robertnz said:


> Regardless of arc force amp setting remote switch setting etc. Generators working justno control of amps. Electronic panel perhaps?



Does it even spark-up a stick?  What's the open voltage?


Ray


----------



## joconnor (Apr 6, 2014)

Which is it? The Trailblazer is a Miller and the Wolfpac is an Air Liguide brand made in Italy. In either case it could just be missing the current feedback signal.


----------



## robertnz (Apr 8, 2014)

no wolfpac 270 is exactly a 3 460v phase dc trailblazer 275 made in the us as is listed on the case
It burns rods ferosiously and i cant dial down the amps


----------



## joconnor (Apr 8, 2014)

You will need to do some serious trouble-shooting. If you supply the serial number I can give you the information you need. If you are capable and have the necessary test equipment to work with you can have at it, otherwise you should take it to a Miller certified repair shop.


----------

